
Did Ohio pass a law for students to answer wrongly according to their religion? - ponsin
https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/45403/did-ohio-pass-a-law-granting-students-the-right-to-give-scientifically-wrong-ans
======
ponsin
There was a popular post [1] saying that in fact Ohio did pass such a law.
However the reality is not that interesting

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21544489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21544489)

